# Our engagement pics =)



## Pei (Aug 4, 2007)

*Pei's ROM Photos!*






















*Update updates!!!*
I finally got the un-photoshopped version of our studio pics =)
With tonnes of pictures! (Out of the 172pics =D)

Lovely pics thanks to Santiago Wedding Studio, Photographer: Skyy
Skyy is a truly awesome photographer <3


----------



## Vixen (Aug 4, 2007)

These are too cute!  I love your hair, it's so simple yet elegant.  You're going to be one beautiful bride!
Congrats!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 4, 2007)

awwww! pei u look beautiful!!!!!! congrats girl! i can't wait to see the wedding pics!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Aug 4, 2007)

how beautiful and elegant!  I love the last one


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 4, 2007)

Congrats. And OMG the one of you two next to the blue wall is amazingly adorable. You guys look perfect together.


----------



## frocher (Aug 4, 2007)

You make a beautiful couple, and your dress is gorgeous.  These photos will make lovely memories for you.


----------



## franimal (Aug 4, 2007)

you guys are adorable


----------



## Pei (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank u ladies =)

My wedding studio pics will be ready at the end of aug, and customary wedding pics will be prolly ready end of the year as my customary is at Nov.

Will update this thread again!


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing with us. You guys look great together. I really like the last pic.
Thanks again.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you! The photos are great. Love the dress! Oh, and that food....omg looks sooo nice!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 5, 2007)

omg, you looking smoke HOTT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## RoseMe (Aug 5, 2007)

Ohhhhh you two are such a beautiful and cute couple!!!!!  Congratulations and best of luck on your wedding ceremony!!!!  I can't wait to see your pics in the traditional Chinese qi-pao~!


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 11, 2007)

congrats Pei!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats hon!!! you guys are such an adorable couple!


----------



## ViV04 (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats Pei!!!!! You two look so cute together! And you look sooooo beautiful!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations!  You are a beautiful couple!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

pei you are simply too gorgeous. i love your dress, and your hair and just...everything!


----------



## Pei (Aug 12, 2007)

My sincere thank u to all who had commented =)

I'm truly happy that u girlies appreciated the pics & the effort from the bridal helpers!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 12, 2007)

You look absolutely beautiful!!! You are a stunning couple and I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Aug 12, 2007)

*You look beautiful.* :congrats:


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

Aww! That is too cute! I especially love the photo of the two of you kissing in front of the fountain! You two make a lovely couple!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 18, 2007)

You look beautiful!  Congratulations on the engagement.  Everyone looks so happy.


----------



## Ciara (Aug 19, 2007)

Congrats!!!  You looked so pretty.


----------



## Pei (Aug 29, 2007)

I got pics for ya!


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2007)

Pei the new pics are fabulous.  You two are adorable together, and I love you in the red dress.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 30, 2007)

The photos are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pimptress (Sep 8, 2007)

OMG! YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!! I love them!


----------



## Pimptress (Sep 8, 2007)

oh and holy cow ! how many different wedding dresses did you wear?!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, those are outstanding.


----------



## user79 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow this dress:






looks STUNNING on you!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 10, 2007)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## Aevalin (Sep 10, 2007)

Oooooooh you two are adorable!  Everything is beautiful!!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 10, 2007)

Omg you look beatiful! Those were some really good shots.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

Congratulations! You both look so happy and lovely.


----------



## sincola (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations, Pei!! All these pictures are sooooo lovely!!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow....you guys looks great!


----------



## anickia (Sep 11, 2007)

u look beautiful!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 11, 2007)

*喜气洋洋啊!!! 慶賀!!!!!!!*


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 12, 2007)

You two make a beautiful couple!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 19, 2007)

better than anything i've seen in a bridal magazine...you look absolutely breath-takingly gorgeous!  congrats~


----------



## Pei (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG i didn't know that so many of u lovelies had posted ur comments!

We sincerely appreciate it & I'm so so happy that u girls think my dresses look pretty =)

I got 6 dresses for photoshoot in total =D


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 20, 2007)

hahha is that a fake mustache on the last pic. Lol you guys are so cute :]


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_OMG i didn't know that so many of u lovelies had posted ur comments!

We sincerely appreciate it & I'm so so happy that u girls think my dresses look pretty =)

I got 6 dresses for photoshoot in total =D_

 

You bought 6 wedding dresses? Wow! Or were they rented or borrowed or something?


----------



## Pei (Sep 29, 2007)

All rented =D


----------



## queenforaday (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi, you look so beautiful on all pics. I really like the one on Clarke Quay. That´s the same place my going to be husband asked me the big question. Really great pics of you both.


----------



## queenforaday (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi again. I´m going to Singapore in January.Are there any shopping actions at that time? And how is the weather to be like? Because I read about alot of rainhours. Could you recommend a good place in Chinatown for Dim Sum (hope I wrote it right.My chinese husband is at work).Thanks.


----------



## kyrillaangel (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats! You look beautiful.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG! you are sooo cute! And thanks for the picture with food, now you made me miss malaysia & singapore (lived there for years)...i need to find a good restaurant here, everything is so americanized that the 'asian' food tastes not asian at all! just a warning if you should come to the states ; bring your favorite ingredient!!!nobody even knows what Rambutan is ...


----------



## Pei (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenforaday* 

 
_Hi again. I´m going to Singapore in January.Are there any shopping actions at that time? And how is the weather to be like? Because I read about alot of rainhours. Could you recommend a good place in Chinatown for Dim Sum (hope I wrote it right.My chinese husband is at work).Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hiya =)

How long will u be in SG?

Weather in Jan will be kinda rainy! A good brolly will do some good!

However, it'll warm & humid for u when it's nt raining 
(if u had always lived in cool/cold weather country)

Don't worry abt the warm weather though cos AC is everywhere! =D

As for dim sum......hmmm, seriously I'm nt a big fan of dim sum cos I don't eat pork! 

Nevertheless, for slightly high-end places, "YUM CHA" located at Chinatown is good. Don't ask for reccomenations, order depending on ur gut feel, cos I feel that restaurants in Chinatown (one of our places of interest) are out to earn a lil more from foreigners, esp caucasians!

here's a good webbie for u=)
(Do what the locals do! Hmmm...I shld say do what the expats do! lol)
http://www.expatsingapore.com/

PS: Do go to MUSTAFA CENTRE @ serangoon road if u're feeling really bored when hubby's at work! There're tonnes of things to look & buy @ relatively low price. Ranging from branded authentic watches to household items~
(However, it's rather crowded there, keep ur $ safe just in case. SG is relatively safe =))

Cheers~
and hope u'll have a wonderful time in this unique hybrid country~


----------



## Pei (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_OMG! you are sooo cute! And thanks for the picture with food, now you made me miss malaysia & singapore (lived there for years)...i need to find a good restaurant here, everything is so americanized that the 'asian' food tastes not asian at all! just a warning if you should come to the states ; bring your favorite ingredient!!!nobody even knows what Rambutan is ..._

 

LOL rambutan =D Rambutan is some hairy red fruit (sounds disgusting =D)

Aww~
I can understand how u feel!

Think BBQ satay, fried Kuay tiao, nasi lemak,chicken rice with lotsa chilli & soya sauce, laksa, Lor mee, roti prata with mutton curry =D

(oops sorry =D)

Are u Sg/M'sian?

Shld u need any ready-to-use ingredients for ur food, just let me know =)

We have got laska/chilli crab and whatever in the supermarkets...
Authentic real taste!


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 18, 2007)

Just saw these... 

Pei, you are beautiful, and your man is so handsome!!!  Best wishes to you both!


----------



## meiming (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations! Beautiful couple and beautiful photography, I love it all


----------



## Pei (Oct 18, 2007)

U girlies are too polite!
I'm blushing lol


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_LOL rambutan =D Rambutan is some hairy red fruit (sounds disgusting =D)

Aww~
I can understand how u feel!

Think BBQ satay, fried Kuay tiao, nasi lemak,chicken rice with lotsa chilli & soya sauce, laksa, Lor mee, roti prata with mutton curry =D

(oops sorry =D)

Are u Sg/M'sian?

Shld u need any ready-to-use ingredients for ur food, just let me know =)

We have got laska/chilli crab and whatever in the supermarkets...
Authentic real taste!_

 
no i'm from germany, my dad used to mange south-est asia pacific for his company so we moved there when i was a teen. But it's truly more my home than germany, lol.. i have a lot of frieds there and in borneo and some in thailand. i loove it there and i admire the culutral diversity... if people ask me where to go i always say singapore/malaysia. 
i used to go to saito (japanese graphic design school in KL) and my faveorite breakfst was naan with curry. I don't eat pork as well so everything else i loove. since i used to live there i would always hang out with locals and go to the little stands for midnight snacks!! ohhh and the party scene is just THE BEST everrr! LOL I used to take the train to singapore to shop there!!! 
(Can you believe the us didn't have MNG(clothing) until last year...i had to shop online,send my stuff to my mum's house in germany and she would ship it to the US) 
My dad just worked in china so he's bringing back a bunch of stuff for me, especially cosmetics!!! it's so hard to find good products with a high SPF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love hong kong for shopping as well. i'm planning to take my BH for our anniversary to Malaysia/singapore/china for our anniversary this nov. I know he will freak out and totally love it as well. lol

ok sorry for talking your head off.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG you look gorgeous!!!!! I wish I look that nice when I get engaged. I love all of them!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 18, 2007)

I always used to admire the way people ther take wedding pics with all the differnt outfits, it's soo beautiful. And i miss open houses, people don't do it here, but they don't celebrate soo many different holidays


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 18, 2007)

The pictures are stunning, thank you so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 19, 2007)

Beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 19, 2007)

congratulations! your pictures are gorgeous! i love the red dress its beautiful


----------



## pichima (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG you are soooooo beautiful! 
congratulations on the engagement, whish you the best of luck in your new life!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 1, 2007)

I looove the pictures! A long,wonderful healthy life to you both! You look like glamorous movie stars!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 21, 2007)

wow! congrats on your engament party. love your dress


----------



## Pei (Feb 13, 2008)

*UPDATES =)*
17th Nov & 24th Nov

*Actual Day, from Singapore to Malaysia, Yong Peng*

Our new home






After tea ceremony @ husband's Msia's home, with my lovely sisters =)
(The feeling is super old school!hah)





Msia wedding dinner, the look is very similar to my mom & dad wedding back in 1983 =D






*Singapore's Wedding Dinner, @ Marina Mandarin*

I dislike my hair back then! So mature looking =(

White gown





Evening gown


----------



## Rouaa (Feb 19, 2008)

aw you two look great together!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats!
and love the 6th and 8th pic!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow those photos are amazing. Congratulations on the engagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look beautiful.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome!  That photo of you in the brick room is so beautiful.  I love these pictures, the photographer did such a splendid job!

congrats!


----------



## aaj83 (Feb 29, 2008)

aaaww...you guys make such an adooorable couple!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



all the best with your future life!


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Updates on Our Wedding Studio Pics =)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_ 

















_

 






 these are my favorite...so artistic and beautiful


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 12, 2008)

omg you guys are soo cute. absolutely beautiful!
i love alllll of your dresses its great. you guys are 
too cute together !!  congratulations !


----------



## bestforbride (Nov 3, 2010)

Wedding photographs mean a lot to the people involved and they would definitely want the pictures being taken with a lot of clarity for future viewing.



Bridesmaid Dresses
Bridesmaid Gowns


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 3, 2010)

aww, all these pictures are beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love them - Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

gorgeous pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masonluraa (Nov 30, 2010)

Theses wedding photos are lfantastic and the brides are so beautiful looking.          






Maui Wedding Hawaiian Wedding


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 30, 2010)

You had a great photographer, and you make such a beautiful bride!


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Goodness, these are lovely! You look amazing!


----------

